# Looking for a stable lightweight skiff under 11 feet



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Welcome! I’d build a one off custom in that size.


----------



## Solomariner (Jun 13, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Welcome! I’d build a one off custom in that size.


I would be very interested in discussing further. Please email me pictures of what you have built to [email protected] and then lets discuss design and dimensions. Thank you very much. Best, Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

There are tons of plans on the www for sale. Many of them are great designs. I would steer clear of the barge style skiffs like the carolina skiffs for that short of a hull. The way the bow slopes up on them makes them shorter than they are. I’ll try to dig up pics of the last two I did for myself. 1 was a carolina skiff type hull @15’ “old florida skiff mold” that sucked! The other was a lappy johnsen/mitchell type restore that was a much better and drier ride.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A guy on here by the name of glasser has a 12' production model. Maybe that could work or maybe he can modify.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

You may want to take a look at this, Chris Morejons' SlipperyDick design that he just came out w/ ( 2nd edition ): ( No, I didnt make that name up).

https://hogfishdesign.wordpress.com/

You can scroll down about mid-way to see pics of the build.

Scroll about 3/4 down on his instagram to see videos of it running:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfJjv5_Dt8c/?taken-by=chrismorejohn


----------



## Solomariner (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow - Very helpful. Thank you! I'm going to contact the builder and see if there is a way we can design it down to 11'.


----------



## Solomariner (Jun 13, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> There are tons of plans on the www for sale. Many of them are great designs. I would steer clear of the barge style skiffs like the carolina skiffs for that short of a hull. The way the bow slopes up on them makes them shorter than they are. I’ll try to dig up pics of the last two I did for myself. 1 was a carolina skiff type hull @15’ “old florida skiff mold” that sucked! The other was a lappy johnsen/mitchell type restore that was a much better and drier ride.


Thank you very much - Did you look at the SD model referenced below? Interesting in that the lines are similar to the Alden 40. Check it out and let me know what you think. I will need someone to build it, but we have to get the weight down a bit and will probably rig for an electric motor.


----------



## Solomariner (Jun 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> A guy on here by the name of glasser has a 12' production model. Maybe that could work or maybe he can modify.


Thank you! Just found him on the members tab and reached out.


----------

